# Würmer/ Raupen unter Seerosenblätter hinterlassen Freßspuren



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Planzenfreunde,
unter den Seerosenblätter befinden sich kleine durchsichtige/bräunliche __ Würmer ca. 5mm lang und 0,5 mm breit.
Sie hinterlassen auf den Blättern zahlreich ausgefressene längliche 
Linien .
Was sind das für Würmer/Raupen unter Wasser ?
Wie kann ich diese bekämpfen ?

Gruß Musafreak


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

das beste ist, die stark befallenen Blätter zu entfernen und an den übrigen Blättern die Larven abzusammeln, sofern welche auszumachen sind (dabei regelmäßig kontrollieren).

Chemische Mittel empfehle ich für den Gartenteich nicht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

